

New Picasa Version Has Name Tags and Face Recognition - mhb
http://picasa-readme.blogspot.com/

======
byoung2
It's only a matter of time before Google can do facial recognition on any face
in any picture it finds on the web.

------
ikeee
if someone can tell me how I can search for people who happen to appear on the
same photo, I will be very grateful. Yes, all of faces are tagged...

